# SW Mo. 8 small grays March 30-18



## finchmef (Apr 9, 2015)

Found 8 grays at the base of a old oak that has had a real early bloom for the last 4 years. (great location for warmth) One was exposed to the eye and the other 7 under some close leaf litter. Yesterday. they were buried in sleet and ice. This is looking like a typical year. If there was ever such a thing as a typical! When it comes to morels that is. Will post when I find the yellows.
Wa-Hoo, am I ready, my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Thedoctdr (Apr 4, 2018)

finchmef said:


> Found 8 grays at the base of a old oak that has had a real early bloom for the last 4 years. (great location for warmth) One was exposed to the eye and the other 7 under some close leaf litter. Yesterday. they were buried in sleet and ice. This is looking like a typical year. If there was ever such a thing as a typical! When it comes to morels that is. Will post when I find the yellows.
> Wa-Hoo, am I ready, my favorite time of the year.


Found these two babies in Wayne county yesterday.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

finchmef said:


> Found 8 grays at the base of a old oak that has had a real early bloom for the last 4 years. (great location for warmth) One was exposed to the eye and the other 7 under some close leaf litter. Yesterday. they were buried in sleet and ice. This is looking like a typical year. If there was ever such a thing as a typical! When it comes to morels that is. Will post when I find the yellows.
> Wa-Hoo, am I ready, my favorite time of the year.


Take some pics we r jonesen for some shrooms!!!


----------

